# Programm über registry starten



## aniram (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein kleines Dos-Programm geschrieben. Ich möchte, dass das Programm über die Registry startet. Wie muss ich denn das machen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## n00ne (14. Dezember 2004)

hkey_local_machine/software/microsoft/windows/currentversion/run

und da fügst du dann einfach einen neuen wert mit deinem programm als "wert" ein.

solltest du das programm nur bei einem speziellen user starten wollen, dann loggst du dich einfach mit diesem namen  ein und exerziert das gleiche wie oben beschrieben nur unter current_user/software/usw.



PS
prinzipiell würde ich an deiner stelle einfach eine verknüpfung im autostart-ordner erstellen.


----------



## aniram (14. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank. 
Das mit der Autostart-Verknüpfung will ich eben nicht machen, da es der User ja einfach rauslöschen kann.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Dezember 2004)

Na ja, auch aus der Registry kann der User Deine Anwendung "herauslöschen". Du müsstest das Programm schon so schreiben, dass es regelmäßig (zumindest vor dem Beenden) prüft, ob der Schlüssel noch existiert, und ihn ggf. neu schreibt. Dann kann der Prozess natürlich noch per Hand terminiert werden - auch dagegen gibt es Vorkehrungen (hatte mir letzens was Übles in der Richtung eingefangen), aber das geht m.E. doch sehr in Richtung Malware und Übernahme eines PCs, daher lass besser die Finger davon.

Gruß
.


----------

